# For Shesulsa - as promised



## Gemini (May 16, 2005)

Expecting to inherit a fortune when his sickly, widower father died, Robert decided he needed a woman to enjoy it with. So he went to a singles bar and he searched until he spotted a woman whose beauty took his breath away. "Right now, I'm just an ordinary man," he said, walking up to her, "but within a month or two, my father will pass on and I'll inherit over 20 million dollars."

The woman went home with Robert, and four days later she became his stepmother.

Men will never learn.


----------



## TimoS (May 16, 2005)

Ouch! That's not fair


----------



## shesulsa (May 16, 2005)

:ultracool!!! :boing1:


----------



## arnisador (May 16, 2005)

It's all about strategy!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 16, 2005)

Ya figgures... that's why you NEVER mention money around a woman... afterwards...afterwards.


----------



## shesulsa (May 16, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> ... money


 Hmm?  What?  Where?

 Money around women - just where it should be! :ultracool


----------



## Zepp (May 16, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 16, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## Rick Wade (May 16, 2005)

:uhyeah: Ha   Ha   LOL
That's some funny stuff


Rick


----------



## Sarah (May 16, 2005)

oh thats gooood!!


----------



## Raewyn (May 16, 2005)

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSzeb012YYNZ


----------



## kid (May 17, 2005)

Loved it.  I am laughing so loud I just got shushed in the library by the lady across from me.



kid


----------



## Michael Billings (May 17, 2005)

Don't it just figure.

 ROFLMAO
 -Michael


----------



## Sin (May 18, 2005)

Stereotypical jokes are the best ::giggle::


----------



## BrandiJo (May 18, 2005)

nice, ineeded a good laugh right now


----------



## Rynocerous (May 31, 2005)

Absolutley love that one!!!  You know my mother always gave me one piece of good advice growing up.  She told me never ever marry a woman for her money...just hang around rich women til you fall in love with one!


Very, truly, sincerely,

Ryan W Guthormsen


----------

